# Funny Costume Ideas



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I would stay away from the downright rude and very offensive ones. Just because it's Halloween does not mean everyone will suddenly think something thats rude is funny. Rape & abortion- not funny. Ever. And you may still have to see the people the next day or week, so I would think twice.


----------



## MutilatedLips (Aug 12, 2009)

delete post


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

A friend of mine usuall goes this route but never to the point of offending people. Here are a couple he's done that I've found funny. Just guage the crowd of people you will be with. But Junit's right, somethings are never funny.

Mammogram Man
Mammogram Man Halloween Costume

Breathalizer
BREATHALYZER COSTUME : GC6984 - Buy.com


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I most definitely would stay away from anything rude or offensive. Most people won't appreciate it.

Do something funny. I am 66 years old and dress and Little Lord fauntleroy!










Outrageous! Well do something than people would be surprised at but not offensive.

Occasionally I dress in drag as A Maiden Aunt:










Or as an elderly Grandmother:










I usually surprise folks. But I also get a lot of surprise looks, smiles and compliments with out being offensive.

Leave the rudeness and offensiveness home. Don't do it.

TC


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

you could try a proctologist and make a large knoby index finger pointing out.


----------



## Techy101 (Oct 7, 2009)

Two years ago I went as a used maxi-pad. BUT it was for the Rocky Horror Picture Show, a place where it's nearly impossible to offend people. I probably wouldn't have worn it out anywhere else.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Junit said:


> I would stay away from the downright rude and very offensive ones. Just because it's Halloween does not mean everyone will suddenly think something thats rude is funny. Rape & abortion- not funny. Ever. And you may still have to see the people the next day or week, so I would think twice.


I agree those are just tasteless


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 15, 2009)

The ideas on that list are not clever or witty like most "offensive" or funny costumes are, they are just disgusting. I understand that you may want some shock value but I highly doubt anyone is going to appreciate any one of those costumes.

Some other suggestions I could give you are:
Oscar de la Hoya in his drag gear (boxing robe and gloves with fishnets, bra, make up and skirt)
"Smilin Bob" from the Enzyte commercials--after the pills (50's clothes, a "you know what", and a little packet of Enzyte)


----------



## exiled (Oct 11, 2010)

You ware work cloths, coveralls, work boots safety glasses etc. /// she wares a box OR a roll of carpet..... you can be the brick layer OR the carpet layer


----------



## cheeneemyrans (Sep 7, 2011)

Nothing so special and new.


----------

